# What does spotting mean?



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

Hi all, certainly not ttc at the moment, but I'm a bit nervous. I've now been spotting for a whole week. Actually more than a week. This is my 6th cycle since DD was born (LAM never works for me, LOL!!). Anyway I know it is unlikely I could be pg given we use condoms and had sex fairly infrequently last month, but geez it's making me batty. I'm on cd27 so no not late yet but the spotting thing is weird?! And to make matters worse I'm not really 100% charting yet, need to get a new thermometer. Any opnions? (at least entertain me for the day, I forgot to piac this morning so I could test and reassure myself) Chart


----------



## BelovedK (Jun 7, 2005)

I sometimes spot when i'm ovulating or just before. I think it's my body gatting rid of the old stuff in my uterus, could be good. I would get a thermometer and chart for a while, or chart the vaginal secretions esp if your not ttc yet


----------

